

Ask HN: How much would you pay for this?  - lbr

I have a project I&#x27;m playing with. Trying to figure out pricing.<p>Pain point: Hand writing notes sucks - especially if you have bad hand writing. But hand written notes are powerful. And leave an impression.<p>Solution: Email note@scendr.com with note. Include address of recipient. We write it on a plane card with gender neutral hand writing. Stamp it. Send it.<p>What would you pay for this? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scendr.com
======
ScottWhigham
I would actually pay $0 and wouldn't use it. Why? It's a logical decision: a
hand-written note is, as you said, powerful and it leaves an impression.
People notice. I'm in Dallas, Texas - if I send a hand-written note to anyone
who knows me, they know that I live in Dallas. If the note is postmarked from
San Diego, for example, it loses it's value to me as a purchaser. Also,
someone inevitably will ask about my handwriting. "Wow - you have great
handwriting! Where did you learn to write like that?" Then what?

It's disingenuous and I'd have to fend off questions like the above. So I
wouldn't buy it for any price.

That said, I'm one person and that's simply one person's opinion. It doesn't
invalidate your idea so don't take this the wrong way (as an insult or
personal attack). It's a fun idea, but not one I can see anyone who is
"serious about business" using.

~~~
lbr
Scott, appreciate the feedback. And I've gotten several pieces of feedback
like yours. And, to some extent, I agree with you.

I would never send a note to my grandmother trying to deceive her. Nor will I
send these to my family.

But... If I interview with a dozen people over a weekend. I might come out of
each interview, and bang out a thank you note on the spot - while the
conversation is fresh in my mind.

Or... If I meet with a dozen people at a company I'm selling my product to, I
might follow up with individual notes thanking them for their time.

This will never replace the thank you notes you already send - it will simply
enable you to send more thank you notes to people who are still deserving.

Again. thanks for the feedback.

------
lbr
If you guys want to try it. I'll give it to ya for $3. Just send the
email/note. Then I reply to request payment.

------
middvent
$6 maybe?

